# Boat Time.



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I made a trade.... I got a 14 Foot duck boat and Im looking to get it in the Water ASAP. The boat is in pretty good shape and Im very happy to have it.. It is a little small for a guy like me but it will do the job. Im looking for some advise...... I cant afford a mud motor right away so im wondering what size out board you guys would suggest for now? ( there will be 2 300lb guys and deeks and a dog in it) and also does anyone have one they want to help me out with cheap? :mrgreen: Another question I have is what all do I have to do to get it registered here in Utah? and it has never been so Does the UHP have to inspect it or what? Also any cheap suggestions for a blind?


Thanks in advance,
King Pennington


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Two 300 lb guys, deeks, gear and a dog? Your daring!:grin:


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

HAHA well maybe two 300 LB guys... probably like 1 300 and 1 225 LOL


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That boat is better than anything i have. Id get the largest outboard it can handle if it were me. But that would probably cost about the same as a mud motor.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

I was thinking a 15 - 20 HP is going to be pretty Big but I just don't know.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a 12 foot with a 9hp evinrude and with one guy it flies. with 2 it doesnt do so well so i would suggest getting a 15hp if you have 2 or more guys. i wish i had a little bit bigger motor.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

oh, and get on the state parks web site you can get all the boating regs on what you need to have for the boat, lights, safety jackets, etc.....sometimes you get stopped and checked for the boat so its best to have all your ducks in a row so they dont have any reason to give a ticket for not having all the boating stuff covered.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome Im going to go on that site right now... I hink I want at least a 15HP... But i want to get out lol..... What do you have for a blind?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont have anything. i just drag the boat up in the phrags or cattails and use the natural vegetation.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

That is kinda what I was thinking. thanks for the info.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

If the outboard is just a stop-gap until you can afford a mud motor, I think a 9.9 HP would be fine. If you want to get outside the channels at FB and OB, you are definitely going to want a MM. I had a 14X32 for a few years and ran a 9.9 Evinrude on it. It got 2 of us and our gear around OK, but the outboard severely limits the places you can go.

As far as a blind goes, we just pulled that boat into the weeds as well. I did eventually build a scissor type blind with camo material hanging off the sides. It worked pretty well.

Good luck with your new project. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

UtahWineOh said:


> If the outboard is just a stop-gap until you can afford a mud motor, I think a 9.9 HP would be fine. If you want to get outside the channels at FB and OB, you are definitely going to want a MM. I had a 14X32 for a few years and ran a 9.9 Evinrude on it. It got 2 of us and our gear around OK, but the outboard severely limits the places you can go.
> 
> As far as a blind goes, we just pulled that boat into the weeds as well. I did eventually build a scissor type blind with camo material hanging off the sides. It worked pretty well.
> 
> Good luck with your new project. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


Thanks for the Info, Im super stoked and right before I read this post my wife's grandpa called me back and said he has an evenrude 9 HP sitting in his shop I can have. So im super stoked. I think I will just be super careful for now and not go anywhere way shallow... how do you build a scisor shaped blind? you have any pics?


----------



## mallardflu (Nov 12, 2009)

I saw you with it hooked up @ my neighbors- when you pick it up- you probably saw mine in my driveway--- we are just using an electric trolling motor for now--it gets us out there but not as fast as I would like. But it does the job for this year


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm not trying to be a kill joy here (any boat is better than walking), but I think your going to find that you aren't going to fit comfortably and/or safely in that boat. I've been around a boat or two, and I've had one exactly like that before. Even at your low estimate (225+300), plus a dog (~80), and minimal gear (~50), your far enough north of the 600# mark that your going to be pushing the limits with that boat. Couple that with a "big" outboard and you'll swamp it the first time you cut the throttle. I think even a 9.9 would be too much. 
Again, I'm not trying to rain on your parade, I love boats, love working on them, love riding in them, etc. etc. But your really have to ask yourself, "is it worth risking everthing"? If it were me, I'd see if I could beg, borrow or steal a smallish motor, pick a day mid afternoon sometime when there are plenty of people around, load that thing with everything you think you'll need and your partners, and see how much of the boat is still sticking out of the water. If your more than 1/2 way under, I'd pass. For me 1/3 is were I like to be optimally. Those are arbitrary numbers, they mean nothing scientifically, just observational.
On the bright side though, small boats, and/or cheap boats are always in high demand and if you can sit on it for a while you can always get your money back, most times and then some. Save a while and then buy what you really need.
I could go on and on, and most likely my opinion means nothing. If you would like me to elaborate more, you can PM. 
Good luck, please be safe.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know what Kev is saying. I'm a fairly large fella myself and I have a small 1436 boat. I think the weight rating on my boat is something like 365lbs. Luckily I have only sunk it once. something I hope never happens again!! just be careful and use your best judgement and you;ll be fine.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get a 12 HP Longtail with gear reduction. It will push it better than anything else PERIOD

http://www.mudbuddy.com/Mini%20Longtails.htm $2600 and you will go anywhere you want.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

kev said:


> Hey, I'm not trying to be a kill joy here (any boat is better than walking), but I think your going to find that you aren't going to fit comfortably and/or safely in that boat. I've been around a boat or two, and I've had one exactly like that before. Even at your low estimate (225+300), plus a dog (~80), and minimal gear (~50), your far enough north of the 600# mark that your going to be pushing the limits with that boat. Couple that with a "big" outboard and you'll swamp it the first time you cut the throttle. I think even a 9.9 would be too much.
> Again, I'm not trying to rain on your parade, I love boats, love working on them, love riding in them, etc. etc. But your really have to ask yourself, "is it worth risking everthing"? If it were me, I'd see if I could beg, borrow or steal a smallish motor, pick a day mid afternoon sometime when there are plenty of people around, load that thing with everything you think you'll need and your partners, and see how much of the boat is still sticking out of the water. If your more than 1/2 way under, I'd pass. For me 1/3 is were I like to be optimally. Those are arbitrary numbers, they mean nothing scientifically, just observational.
> On the bright side though, small boats, and/or cheap boats are always in high demand and if you can sit on it for a while you can always get your money back, most times and then some. Save a while and then buy what you really need.
> I could go on and on, and most likely my opinion means nothing. If you would like me to elaborate more, you can PM.
> ...


Kev,

I couldn't have said it better myself. Please put this into perspective, a boat that is a good deal is not always the best deal in the long run. Saving money on a small boat that is not rated for the load you will be carrying is not worth the savings if you don't make it home to your loved ones. The boats that we as duck hunters utilize take you into somewhat unpopulated areas and many times in adverse weather conditions, with often times DEADLY water temperatures. Even boating in your favorite WMA that you know like the back of your hand can have horrendous consequences if the right wind, or snow storm come up. Every WMA I have been to is capable of producing at least 1' chop, many of the boats I see are overloaded and only have 6" of free board with some having much less add in 12" of chop and the equation doesn't look good. The rig underneath you is your life line, if it fails in the right circumstances your survival rate also falls rapidly. The money spent on a boat is just as important as the money spent on your truck........ Would you cut corners having the brakes of you truck worked on? 
I also am not trying to rain on the parade, I am just urging you and EVERYONE ELSE to please be careful out there, as not even every duck in the world is worth your loved ones receiving "The Call" one day when you didn't expect to find bad weather but it found you and your vessel was not prepared.
Again no ill intent, just please be safe.
Thank you,
Chuck Harsin

May the families of men who lost their lives on the GSL this weekend be in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advise... I’m going to Test the boat out today But Im pretty sure Im going to be adding some flotation pods to the back and maybe even the front for the time being.. Im not looking to go super fast or anything like that.. My goal is to get this boat all completed and part with it next year as a turn key and to upgrade to something bigger that has a weight regulation suited for me. And Also Please keep the families of the men who lost their lives on the GSL this weekend in your thoughts and prayers.


Thanks again everyone... Ill keep you posted on updates as they are done :0


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

If you need some help with those pods, let me know. I've built and installed a couple sets. One thing to remember though. They don't work very well with outboards from what I've been told. I may be totally wrong, but my understanding is that they starve the prop of water. Again, I may be wrong. 
Does anyone one else have any experience with outboards and pods?

Later,
Kev


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Out of the 60 or so sets I have done there has been two jet boats but no outboards. I would think it would depend on your length of shaft, A shorter shaft it could be possible to starve but I think on a longer you would be fine. That being said many guys with "universal fit pods" say they starve the prop on a short shaft MM ,but if they are designed correctly we can actually funnel accelerated water to the prop. I have seen them on off shore boats running big outboards but other than that I'm not sure. 

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Certain size boats are rated for certain size motors. There should be a plate on the boat that will tell the maximum size motor the boat was built for.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe this is an appropriate place to talk about this, or maybe not, and this is in no way in disrespect to the men that lost their lives last weekend. I'm hoping to maybe have someone think twice before risking their life.

I have been on that stretch of the lake literally hundreds of times. I run a 18' boat with a 55 hp mm I have over 250 hours on it, and hundreds more on other duck boats. When the wind starts blowing there, or any big water for that matter, I head for home, as fast as i can, and drive in as shallow of water as i possibly can. 

14' flat bottom boats, or less do not belong on big water (Utah Lake,GSL, etc) especially when overloaded, and under powered. The waves on the gsl by saltair almost always come from west to east. Coming back to the harbor you have to travel with the waves hitting you in the side. This spells disaster for small, short sided boats. Almost every year search and rescue has to save guys in small boats, and deep water on saltair shoreline.

Please think about it guys. If you have to hunt saltair in a smaller boat, pick up when the wind picks up, and hug the shoreline. Even if you have to drive through someones spread


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Kev I might take you up on helping me with those pods.. And BillCollector I agree 100%..... I plan to only hunt small bodies of water and When I do hunt somewhere like Utah Lake I plan to skirt the reeds to get where im going. I will never go out in the deep water... I dont care if it is perfect weather or not...


----------

